# Image auf Button zentrieren



## Matthias (10. Feb 2004)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und habe auch gleich die erste Frage.  :roll: 
Ich habe auf einen Button ein Image(Bild) gesetzt und wollte das dort zentrieren (mittig setzen).
Könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter.  ???:L 


```
icon1=new ImageIcon("c:/projekt/Grafik/events.gif");
image1=new JButton(icon1);
getContentPane().add(image1);
```

Ich hoffe euch hilft dieser kleine Auszug.   

Mfg Matthias


----------



## Roar (10. Feb 2004)

ist der text bzw. das icon nicht standartmäßig zentriert?  ???:L 
naja hiermit kann man das icon zentieren:


			
				Java API hat gesagt.:
			
		

> setHorizontalAlignment
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



edit: doch nicht standart  ???:L


----------



## Matthias (10. Feb 2004)

Hi Roar,

ich wollte das Image auf dem Button zentrieren.
Es sieht nicht zentriert aus. Deshalb frage ich ja.   

Mfg Matthias


----------



## bygones (10. Feb 2004)

warum nicht den Button einfach die Größe des Images geben - dann ist es automatisch zentriert  :wink:


----------



## Roar (10. Feb 2004)

haallooo  :?  da oben ist doch schon die lösung des problems. damit sollte es gehen.


----------



## Matthias (10. Feb 2004)

Oh man da hätte ich etwas genauer lesen sollen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Aber danke nochmal Roar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mfg Matthias der wieder etwas schlauer geworden ist.


----------



## Matthias (12. Feb 2004)

Das nächste Problem.   

Also ich habe nen BorderLayout als GrundLayout und dann hab ich das Nord-,Süd- und Center Panel.
In den Norden will ich ne Buttonleiste (IconLeiste) hineintun. Das NordPanel hat nen FlowLayout bekommen ABER wenn ich das so

```
imiEnde = new ImageIcon("c:/Projekt/Grafiken/hintergrund.jpg"); 
butEnde = new JButton(imiEnde);
```
mache und das dann halt mit add hinzufüge dann wird mein Button klein. so ca 10 px hoch und ca 20 px breit.

Ich will ein Image auf den Button machen. 

Bitte helft mir stehe auf dem Schlauch.   

Mfg Matthias


----------



## Matthias (12. Feb 2004)

Hat sich erledigt. Hatte nen falschen Pfad angegeben.    :roll: 

Aber trotzdem ist [schild=1 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]java-forum.net[/schild] suuper.

Mfg Matthias


----------

